# Flush in dash LCD Screen... have some questions for ya



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I have a 96 200sx. I'm trying to fiberglass my LCD screen flush in the center console. My question doesn't have to do anything with the fiberglassing or the install of the LCD screen except that I Want to move my AC gauges... for the regulator for the amount of air flow, and the one where u can choose regular AC, floor, mix, and defrost both have a lever type system. where it seems like a simple wire to pull them open. I was wondering if it would be safe to get a longer wire and relocate them to my glove box. I really need the space in order to do this. my screen is only 5.6 inches and i wanted to use my existing trim as a base for the mold on the screen. I moved the head unit as far down as I could, and I can still use the trim at the level it's at now. I really need to get this done though. My car looks like shit because everything is torn out of it. Not to mention i'm more likely to break or lose something if I don't put it back in....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Why not cut a square hole on the 'shelf' below the center vents and above the center console and mount the factory rectangle 3 dial HVAC piece there. YOu probably won't need ot do any extensions for the wiring. Plus you can get 'slimmer' knobs although the factory ones probably don't block that much airflow.

Seth


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

well i wanted to try to keep my existing trim so if i ever had to turn it back to stock it would be not so difficult. all i would have to do is buy another trim piece in order to get the trim piece back to normal


----------

